# Elven Arrow



## CrowShot (Jul 4, 2015)

Got a new slingshot today at a local craft fair. It was a simple carved Y stick with green bands and a white leather pouch.









Took it for a test drive, and found some remarkable things about it:


The bands had more power
I had a better aim with this then I did with my handmade SS
It was worth the $10









So, since it's simple, charming, and awesome (and I had my elven ear cuffs on when shooting  ), I had christen thee Elven Arrow


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Haha nice!


----------

